

Synthesising Drum Sounds with the Web Audio API - shwetank
https://dev.opera.com/articles/drum-sounds-webaudio/

======
sitkack
A page with an actual play button,
[https://chrislo.github.io/drum_synthesis/](https://chrislo.github.io/drum_synthesis/)

How can an article detailing the synthesis of drum sounds using web audio apis
and not have a play button?

~~~
leviathant
I started reading the article and creating the kick drum in my console, then
skipped right to the playback on this page and was initially very excited by
that hihat sound. It was a bit of a let down, although not much of a surprise,
to find out the hihat was a sample.

Having made a JS/CSS drum machine (sample playback) emulator a few years ago @
[http://bitrotten.com/dr110/](http://bitrotten.com/dr110/) and more recently
spending time doing emulative sound design on a modern drum machine @
[http://bitrotten.com/tempest/](http://bitrotten.com/tempest/) I'm still
enthused by this demo and write-up. Next month I return to an hour-long
commute by train, and now I've got a pretty good idea of how I'll be spending
that time.

~~~
chrislo
Glad you enjoyed it! Synthesizing cymbals is hard, but not impossible. I
admit, I did "cheat" a little here, but at least it gave me a chance to talk
about sampling. If you're interested in cymbal synthesis, this article is
great:
[http://www.soundonsound.com/sos/Jun02/articles/synthsecrets0...](http://www.soundonsound.com/sos/Jun02/articles/synthsecrets0602.asp).

Should keep you busy on your commute!

------
microraptor
They said that removing high frequencies makes a snare drum better which may
be true, but then they used a highpass filter.

------
debian69
Very interesting article.

